# the problem with hybrid insurance



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

the mathematical probability that the following will happen is 100% eventually:

uberx driver takes rider to designated destination and during the trip he gets in an accident but notably the driver forgot to engage the app it wasn't started, so is the driver covered? According to the contract I do not believe the driver is covered so it's inevitable the driver will get into an accident hurt the rider and not be covered ,that day will happen and bye bye uberx insurance being cheap.


----------

